# Hi!



## Zicnnet (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi I'm Jamie. This seems to be the only forums "ok" with feeder breeders and that's what I am to a point. I do have a select few mice that I enjoy and they are my pets whom I do not breed. But I do have reptiles that do need to eat. But anyways. Can't wait to get to know all of you.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello, where are you from?


----------



## Zicnnet (Sep 26, 2009)

Located in South Jersey.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Jamie
Welcome to the forum


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

:welcome1


----------



## Zicnnet (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone! =]


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hiya Jamie! 

What reptiles do you have?


----------



## Zicnnet (Sep 26, 2009)

Well. I don't have any snakes! Surprising huh? I have 22 leopard geckos. =x And more on the way.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi there Z!

Crikey you have a Gecko plantation, do they all have names or are they bred for sale? My daughter wants to be a herpetologist and is having her first lizard (Bearded Dragon) for her birthday. This is a great site and non-judgemental from what I have read.

Jo


----------



## Zicnnet (Sep 26, 2009)

Haha. Yes! They all have names! Even the hatchlings from the second they are born. I'm in college to become a vet. That's cool she's wants to be a herpetologist. She'll get reptile fever. Watch out! Ha


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Excellent, which college are you at? I graduated last year from vet school


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Heh heh heh, don't say that - she was looking at a Caiman (if that is the spelling). Great vocation - Veterinary Science. That is what she originally wanted to do. Now she is trawling round the Universities with the view to studying Zoology next year.


----------



## Zicnnet (Sep 26, 2009)

Kallan- Where did you go? Small animal? Exotic? Large animal? I'm currently attending The Richard Stockton college majoring in biology. I'm in my second year. Once I get my bachelors I'll be attending Penn state.

jo65- Get some leopard geckos! =] So much better. How old is she? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

She will be 18 next month and is studying for her A2s in Maths, Biology and Chemistry at the moment. She eventually wants to work in the Outback of Australia with the lizard population. She is not too fond of us two legs and she says the Outback and its lack of people is an attractive prospect. I put it down to her being anti-social like my other half lol.


----------



## Zicnnet (Sep 26, 2009)

She sounds too much like myself when I was younger. Before I decided to become a vet. I wanted to do something with field research. Just me and the wild. No one around. Then I realized people aren't as bad as I thought. (since I'm forced to talk to 100 people a day at my job)


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't know how on earth she expects me to launder her clothes when she's out there - I can hardly 'pop round' can I?


----------



## Zicnnet (Sep 26, 2009)

Hahaha she's in for a rude awakening!


----------

